# Fruit juice with no or low fructose?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Is there anything like that?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

akstylish said:


> Is there anything like that?


Yes, that's all I drink anymore. First look for "no sugar added" or "all natural" then double check the ingredient list just to make sure there is no high fructose corn syrup added.

Also, here are a list of fruit that I found which are comparably low fructose:

Apricots (10% sugars from fructose)
Nectarines (18% sugars from fructose)
Peaches (18% sugars from fructose)
Tangerines (23% sugars from fructose)
Cantaloupe (24% sugars from fructose)
Oranges (24% sugars from fructose)
Grapefruit (26% sugars from fructose)

Source: http://www.cyclingforums.com/archive/index.php/t-222740.html


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

All natural juice I tasted are still too sweet to be healthy. Is there something with reduced/no fructose?(not added but in the fruit itself)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

akstylish said:


> All natural juice I tasted are still too sweet to be healthy. Is there something with reduced/no fructose?(not added but in the fruit itself)


Here is a better chart that I found:
http://www.thepaleodiet.com/nutritional_tools/fruits_table.html

But what you are talking about, I don't think is something that fits with nature. If any fruit had no sugar in it, it would be extremely sour/bitter tasting like citric acid.

Have you considered taking whey protein, fiber supplements, and multi-vitamins together at the same time? That seems like it would give you most of what juice gives you, but with protein as the energy source instead of carbohydrates.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe what you want is just the fruit itself - fructose is the sugar that's found in fruit, kind of by definition. but if you ate the fruit instead of just the juice, your system might handle it better, because it would take longer to digest. that's the problem with sugar - causing insulin spikes. 

or maybe you could just dilute the juice with water so it's not as sweet?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I only buy juice that says "100% fruit juice". "From concentrate" is okay, but "fruit juice cocktail" is code for added sugar. Some juices naturally have more sugar than others. If this is the case, I will dilute it in a 1:1 mixture with water.


----------

